# Golden Eagle vs. the 18 Wheeler



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This little lady had a problem with an 18 wheeler - lost some of her primary feathers and got konked on the head pretty good. She should be OK by next spring's molt.

NAB 










Even with a couple primary feathers missing she has a pretty impressive wingspan - she's a big gal.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She has a nice place to winter over.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

glad she made it to you! bet she will be ready in spring....wish I could see the release, I bet they are very uplifting.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

She is beautiful. Please keep the pictures coming while she is with you. min


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

She's really gorgeous and powerful looking lady.
Nab, who’s rehabbing 18 wheeler? LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MOST impressive, Nab!! She's beautiful!!

Soooooo glad to hear she will be fine!! An 18 wheeler is a hard hit! She is a very lucky bird!!

Sending her lots of healing love

Shi and the gang


----------

